# Officer Down: Michael Thomas - [Aurora, Colorado]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Colo. detective ambushed*

*Officer Down: Michael Thomas* - [Aurora, Colorado]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 52
*Additional Info:* Detective Michael Thomas had served with the Aurora Police Department for 24 years.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Thomas was shot and killed by a suspect as he was waiting for a traffic light. *Date of Incident:* September 20, 2006

*Colo. detective ambushed*
By John C. Ensslin and Javier Erik Olvera
Rocky Mountain News 
AURORA - A decorated police detective was shot to death Wednesday and police said the man they arrested was already being sought in a random shooting in Denver two days earlier.
Michael D. Thomas, 52, a 24-year veteran of the Aurora Police Department, was on a lunch break during a daylong training exercise when he was shot in the left side while waiting for the light to change on Peoria Street at Montview Boulevard.
It wasn't clear whether the suspect realized that Thomas was a police officer. Thomas was on duty at the time but wearing civilian clothes in his own personal vehicle.

*Full Story: Colo. detective ambushed*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Slain Colorado Officer Remembered



IBS/KMGH
*Aurora officers honor fallen Detective Mike Thomas, who was gunned down in broad daylight last week.*

*Story by thedenverchannel.com*

Thousands of public service officers on Tuesday packed an Aurora church to honor Aurora Detective Mike Thomas, who was remembered by friends and colleagues as a "cop's cop," a modest hero, who had an easy-going, funloving demeanor and wide grin. 
Thomas was gunned down in broad daylight last week in the middle of an Aurora intersection. He was apparently shot randomly, while driving his personal vehicle to a training site. 
The funeral began with the bishop of Heritage Christian Center reminding mourners not to blame God for Thomas' untimely death. 
"Sometimes people just do crazy things, and we can't blame you for what people do, but we do know today that our hope is in Christ Jesus," said Bishop Dennis Leonard. 
A 24-year police veteran, Thomas followed in his father's footsteps had served 12 years in the U.S. Air Force, attaining the rank of staff sergeant. He also served with the Air National Guard at Buckley Air Force. 
As many as 1,000 uniformed officers, including those from Canada, were involved in the service and the motorcade that followed. 
Gov. Bill Owens, who once lived in the same Mission Viejo neighborhood as Thomas, told the sea of unformed officers that Thomas served our country, he served the city of Aurora well. 
"In the end it wasn't Mike's badge that made him a target. It wasn't his position among Aurora's finest. It wasn't anything Mike Thomas did or didn't do. It seems that it was a random act of hatred. An evil man committing an evil action toward a perfect stranger. No one could have stopped that the bullet that took Mike Thomas's life. No one could have prevented this horrible act of violence. But what we can do is take up the charge of service where Mike left off. Every American should be inspired by the life of sacrifice that consumed Michael Thomas," Owens said. 
Aurora police Div. Chief Ken Murphy said Thomas, 52, was a private and humble man who be embarassed by the large turnout at his funeral but that he deserved every recognition. 
"You were an outstanding police officer and our brother in blue. You were a cop's cop and a hero. Look around Mike, you were somebody. For me, you were my brother and my best friend," Murphy said. 
Others who spoke echoed those remarks. 
"We've gathered here today because the life of a good man, a good officer, a good father, Mike Thomas. We are grieved by the senseless actions that have led to this moment. However, Mike's life is a testimony to the truth that good overcomes evil. That service to others is better than anger or malice. And we have confidence, through God, that our lives and actions matter ... Go in peace brother, we will see you on the other side," Capt. Jerry Hinkle said. 
Thomas's closest friend and immediate supervisor, Div. Chief Ken Murphy, said he's known "the tender warrior" since the first days of the police academy, when he knew that the friendly man with a wide smile an uncanny instinct would make a great cop. 
"I was right. Mike did become a great cop. He had the perfect personality. He had such a calming, friendly demeanor. No matter who he was talking to. He could talk to people and immediately build up a sense of trust. But I am convinced today that it was that huge smile, and that grin of his, and his happy-go-lucky attitude about everything that he did that made him a great cop. And it also helped to be 6 feet 4, 220 pounds," Murphy said. 
Thomas graduated from Hinkley High School in 1972 and was hired by the Aurora police department in 1982, when he completed service with the Air Force, and was awarded the Medal of Honor in June 10 years later. 
He was an avid cyclist and weightlifter and was in the best shape of his life when he died, friends said. He was passionate about the Broncos, about remodeling his home, Harley Davidson but most of all his 27-year-old daughter Nicole, who is pregnant with her first child. 
"I am convinced that you will hear your dad's voice guiding for you and caring for you in the coming years ... Mike loved you, Nicole, more than life itself," Hinkle said. 
The man suspected of shooting and killing Thomas remains behind bars, without bond. He was charged Monday with eight counts, including two counts of first-degree murder. 
"To the department, the professionalism with which you have responded to this tragedy has been wonderful. Your passion, your commitment to celebrate Mike's life and the dignity with which you done it, I want to thank you for. Also, the determination, exhibited by the department, especially our detectives, to make the best case possible against his killer. And I can stand here and tell you that Mike Thomas will have his moment of justice in the courtroom, I guarantee it," Aurora police chief Dan Oates said. 
"I'd be remiss to tell you but that there's some heroes in the room," Oates said, breaking down into tears. "I'm not sure you know the story but one of our officers, Scott Osgood, initially responded to this event and before he knew what was upon him, he confronted and disarmed the suspect. So Scott, where you are today, the entire Aurora PD thanks you. There were four citizens who came to Scott's aid. Had they not come to Scott's aid, Scott might not be here today. They're here today and I want to publicly thank them. George Kessler and Jason Mayfield with the federal Bureau of Prisons, and two Good Samaritans, Glen Hamerick and Leonard Brandon. They're here in this room today and on behalf of the Aurora Police Department, thank you," 
The ceremony ended with a standing ovation for Thomas, with each and everyone in the room standing and applauding Thomas for his life and contributions. 
After the 90-minute funeral service, a police procession left the church, going from Florida Avenue to Havana Street, to Hampden Avenue, to Sheridan Boulevard and then to Fort Logan National Cemetery. 
Englewood police will be shutting down westbound Highway 285 (Hampden Avenue) between South Gilpin Street and South Santa Fe Drive during the funeral procession, which is expected to be going through the area between 12:30 p.m. and 2 p.m. Only westbound traffic on Highway 285, as well as all northbound and southbound streets that intersect with Highway 285, will be impacted, Englewood police said. 
The community was asked to stand along the motorcade route as the casket is moved from the church to the cemetery. 
Suggested alternate northbound and southbound routes through Englewood will be South Broadway or South Santa Fe Drive. Suggested alternate westbound routes will be Belleview Avenue or Dartmouth Avenue. The roadway will reopen as soon as the procession passes. 
Family Statement The following statement was issued by the Thomas Family prior to the funeral: 
Previous Stories: 

September 25, 2006: Suspect In Officer's Shooting Cries In Court 
September 23, 2006: Family Of Fallen Officer Talks 
September 21, 2006: Sources: Officer's Shooting Was Racially Motivated 
September 21, 2006: DA Dropped Previous Charge Against Suspect In Officer's Shooting 
September 20, 2006: Officer Shot, Killed In Car In Broad Daylight 
Copyright 2006 by TheDenverChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. ​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chief says suspect didn't know victim was a Colo. cop *
Javier Erik Olvera 
Rocky Mountain News
Copyright 2006 Denver Publishing Company
Staff writer Felix Doligosa contributed to this report 
* 
AURORA*- The man suspected of killing a police officer Wednesday and firing a bullet through a woman's windshield two days earlier apparently targeted strangers for the shocking daylight shootings.
Aurora police have ruled out the possibility that Brian Allen Washington knew Michael D. Thomas was an Aurora detective. Thomas was on duty at the time but was wearing civilian clothes and driving his own vehicle.
Aurora Police Chief Daniel Oates expressed relief Thursday that Washington is off the streets and stifled a rumor that a second gunman is at large. 
"We believe we have the person responsible and there is no future danger to the community," said Oates, during an emotional press conference at which six of Thomas' close colleagues spoke.
Oates said investigators "are being as thorough as possible" to determine whether Washington might be a suspect in other incidents in which someone brandished a gun or threatened strangers.
Washington, 27, made his first court appearance in the case on Thursday.
A tall, lanky man with a shaved head, Washington stayed silent until Adams County Chief Judge Harlan Bockman asked if he understood his rights.
"Yes, your honor," he answered.
Police have not released his mugshot and media were not allowed to photograph his face on Thursday. Police said Washington's photo is being used in lineups as part of their investigation.
Washington, who has a lengthy criminal history dating back to 1999, when he was charged with smuggling contraband into a prison, faces first-degree murder charges.
Oates declined to release any additional information, saying he does not want to try the case in the media or jeopardize a successful prosecution.
"No one wants to make a single mistake because so much is at stake," he said, adding that investigators have been "very meticulous" in gathering evidence.
He also made another plea for people to call police if they may have seen "anything peculiar" around noon Wednesday near the intersection of Peoria Street at Montview Boulevard, where Thomas was shot.
"To honor Mike, the best thing to do is hold the person responsible accountable," said Oates, who requested that Washington's picture not be publicized so it wouldn't affect photo lineups.
Thomas, 52, a 24-year veteran of the department, was on a lunch break during a daylong training exercise when he was shot in the left side while waiting for a light to change.
Two corrections officers passing by scrambled out of their van and tackled the suspect, who was later identified as Washington.
A police officer also helped subdue Washington, but Oates declined to release any information about that officer.
Thomas, the father of an adult daughter, earned more than a dozen honors in his tenure and is the fourth Aurora police officer slain in the line of duty in the past 25 years.
His death came a day shy of the 19th anniversary of the day Edward John Hockam was killed. Hockam was the last Aurora officer killed on duty.
Oates said Denver police had been seeking Washington in connection with a shooting that occurred around 10 a.m. Monday.
Denver police say a man crossing the intersection at 33rd Avenue and Pontiac Street fired a single shot at the windshield of Vernice Griffin's Isuzu Amigo.
Griffin couldn't be reached for comment on Thursday, but in earlier interviews she said she didn't know the man who fired the shot that pierced her windshield and backseat after she ducked to avoid getting hit.
The 55-year-old woman said she remained calm as she drove east on 33rd Avenue while the gunman fled west on foot. She would only say that the encounter was "horrible."
A fund has been established to help Thomas' family. Donations can be sent to The Mike Thomas Fund at the Rocky Mountain Law Enforcement Federal Credit Union.
Oates asked anyone with information to call Detective R.J. Wilson at 303-739-6106.








_Copyright © 2006 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------

